# :D meet Bourbon



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Well as most of yall know we made the 22 hour trip to Louisiana this weekend. We met up with topgunpits and got this little monster  TGP's Black Bourbon

Virtualpedigree


























Eating a happy meal with Cheyenne









Ready for bed


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

EARS! Lol Love it. Very cute!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh she is a cutie! Congrats! Hope she makes a great weight pulling pup for ya!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yay! I'm so glad y'all made it there and back safely and I can't wait to meet her!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

She's a cutie!
I'm looking forward to seeing her grow up.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Shes a cutie!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Shes so adorable.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks eveybody.. shes a real character .. lol


----------



## topgunkennels (Feb 1, 2010)

How's my girl doin


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

topgunkennels said:


> How's my girl doin


She is awesome.. i have laughed at her since we got her home.. she loves the kids.. she went crazy a little bit when i put her in her crate today so i could go grocery shopping but she'll get used to it


----------



## madmaxmick (Aug 1, 2012)

ha ha lovely pictures


----------



## Ripper (Jul 29, 2012)

True bully love :') warms my heart 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Awww shes a cutie Circle! i cant wait to see her grow up


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Awww shes a cutie Circle! i cant wait to see her grow up


thank you


----------



## topgunkennels (Feb 1, 2010)

where did you get that ugly dog at


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Awwww OMG... LOVE!


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

He is a handsome boy =] =] =] =] Im so happy for you ..


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

What a cutie, love the ears.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

How cute, I like how his ears flip over at the tips like that , LOL.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

So cute!! Love the ears!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

The song "one bourbon, one scotch and one beer" comes to mind. Lol!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

IzzosMommy said:


> He is a handsome boy =] =] =] =] Im so happy for you ..





angelbaby said:


> How cute, I like how his ears flip over at the tips like that , LOL.


Sorry to interrupt y'all, and it's probably not my place, but Bourbon is a girl, lol.


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

omggggg im sorry she is a very beautiful girl =]


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

She's adorable!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks everybody.. shes my little buddy.. cali and tutu are VERY jealous


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

She's so purty!I can't wait to see her mature.And OMG she has goofy Rebel ears!I'm so glad he's not the only one around here with them cute goofy ears.Congrats on the new pup!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

dixieland said:


> She's so purty!I can't wait to see her mature.And OMG she has goofy Rebel ears!I'm so glad he's not the only one around here with them cute goofy ears.Congrats on the new pup!


I luv them ears!! Lol.. the pup i kept outta rebels litter and bevs pup have them too..


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Ahhh ok.I thought Ices had them ears that tuck over nicely in the front


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

This is the best current shot I have of Ices from Trinity's birthday party. Jessie took this quick shot of her when we put her new harness on. I'll try to get a better head shot tomorrow that shows her ears at a better angle.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Well i guess ices does.. lol.. i forgot she has cali ears.. lol.. tutu has these standing up ears too though. I like em like that


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> The song "one bourbon, one scotch and one beer" comes to mind. Lol!


Love that song! Thanks for getting it stuck in my head lol.



circlemkennels said:


> Well i guess ices does.. lol.. i forgot she has cali ears.. lol.. tutu has these standing up ears too though. I like em like that


Lol Jessie... I know it's hard to keep up with everyone sometimes.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Love that song! Thanks for getting it stuck in my head lol.


Ur welcome


----------

